# Dorm Room Rat Cage!



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Finally got my rat cage set up in my dorm room and thought i would share some pictures  Also, i'm trying to litter train them so that I can keep the smell down. I'm using carefresh for litter. I've been picking up their stray poos and putting them into the litterbox. How long does it usually take them to catch on?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

We have the same turtle but we only use it for free-range (along with the ball pit and ferret tunnels). Our rats love it! Cool cage setup.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, the turtle is their favorite place to sleep now!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

It's awesome! I also have baskets similar to that attached with cable ties. My boys love sleeping in the baskets. the pics were so clear and colorful. Really nice setup.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you! Yeah, they like the basket too. Ugh, one of them decided to do some rearranging last night and now the alligator is missing an eye and its butt.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sweet cage set up.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm thoroughly impressed that they let you have them...and that your dorm room is big enough to actually have that cage.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, I got a single room as well as my rats as part of my reasonable accommodation. I have horrible panic attacks even if I have to stand near a stranger for too long, I could never share a room with one. The room is really big because for some reason they gave me the handicapped room so it's wheelchair accessible. The disability supervisor is really lenient about my rats for some reason. I haven't even had to fill out the paper work yet!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

That's awesome. Not the panic attacks...I know about those and strangers or new settings etc. can totally relate! Awesome that you got that room and they've been so lenient about the ratties. It also really helps our anxiety to have our babies close to us. You're gonna have a lot more rearranging too my sable Siamese had a little pillow that he loved, I called it his princess pillow...well I had to stitch that thing together so many times before washing eventually it got so bad I took out the stuffing, threw the outer ' what was left ' away and now he carries all the bits of stuffing into his basket on the third level of his cage. He is too precious. He wasn't just biting or chewing his pillow I have to add, it was in tatters because he always tried to drag it everywhere with him and well ... They have sharp teeth


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

I like your cage a lot, in fact, I am taking some ideas from it, I like the basket on the door. I think if you keep up with picking up poops it won't take long to litter train them, my girls took about two weeks to get it, and they were adults


----------



## madsnake (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm in love with your setup!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful set up!! I love the Turtle.. So cute  And I think a lot of people on here can align with the panic attacks (social anxiety). I myself suffer and find animals are actually a tremendous help!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

CatsRatsVeggies said:


> Beautiful set up!! I love the Turtle.. So cute  And I think a lot of people on here can align with the panic attacks (social anxiety). I myself suffer and find animals are actually a tremendous help!


 Thank you! Is it just me or are there a lot of socially anxious, rat-loving vegans on here lol?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Guilty as charged


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> Thank you! Is it just me or are there a lot of socially anxious, rat-loving vegans on here lol?


Guiltyyyyyyy. Although I take it to the next level.. I am a socially anxious, rat-loving vegan, lesbian. Haha  Although it is good to have people with similar life styles/loves etc on here. I struggle to find anyone I can really connect with outside of the internet. Thank God for my better half, she puts up with me!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol, I am not a vegan but I am definitely socially anxious. Social phobia + panic disorder + OCD. Fun times.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

CatsRatsVeggies said:


> Guiltyyyyyyy. Although I take it to the next level.. I am a socially anxious, rat-loving vegan, lesbian. Haha  Although it is good to have people with similar life styles/loves etc on here. I struggle to find anyone I can really connect with outside of the internet. Thank God for my better half, she puts up with me!


lol thank god for the internet! It's great that you've found someone who understands and cares about you I also struggle to find people who share my interests. I live in a very small, narrow minded farming community (we have a yearly festival solely dedicated to corn) so animals in general are veiwed more like objects. Vegans are also incredibly rare! I only ever met one other "vegan", but she didn't even count because for some reason she was convinced that vegans could eat chicken (because obviously chickens are vegetables).


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Jessiferatu said:


> Lol, I am not a vegan but I am definitely socially anxious. Social phobia + panic disorder + OCD. Fun times.


 I can definitely relate to the social phobia thing. It sucks soooo much!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

A lot of us out here!! I'm not a vegan either, my hubby is vegetarian though so I don't cook meat at all at home. Anxiety is sometimes so bad it's debilitating and that's on medication. Not cool... OCD as well..ADHD. My daughter is slightly brain damaged, OCD, ADHD, Autism spectrum...the list can go on. My boys keep me sane sometimes, comfort at other times.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> lol thank god for the internet! It's great that you've found someone who understands and cares about you I also struggle to find people who share my interests. I live in a very small, narrow minded farming community (we have a yearly festival solely dedicated to corn) so animals in general are veiwed more like objects. Vegans are also incredibly rare! I only ever met one other "vegan", but she didn't even count because for some reason she was convinced that vegans could eat chicken (because obviously chickens are vegetables).


WOW a festival for corn?! Corn is my life staple haha! America gets such cool festivals.. I am jealous. Oh god haha! Thats quite funny. I keep getting the question "why can't you drink milk?!", thats when the fun begins. Although, my favourite lately is "you look so pale! You need some meat in you"... My dads ginger and I follow his side.. (although my mum is Indian but lets forget about that factor!). But lack of Vegans isn't always a bad thing, the Vegan community tends to be quite vicious and mean to others and each other! It's why I stray away from it 99% of the time!


----------

